# FS: 22 Gal Tank (36X12X12), Furniture Quality Stand, AC50 HOB, plus now only $175



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 22 gallon tank (36X12X12) set-up for sale for $175.

It includes:

*22 Gallon Tank
Furniture Quality Stand
AC50 HOB with Sponges (quiet)
Black or Blue background
Sufficient Florabase for a Planted Tank
36" Single Bulb Hagen GLO T5HO Fixture
Geissemann 6000K Daylight Bulb
TEK Systems Single Point Hanging Kit 
Ebo-Jaeger 50W Heater
*

*All items in excellent condition and ready to go !*

*PM me if interested
For P/U Broadway Commercial Area
Please Bring a container/bucket for substrate*

Thanks for looking !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

$200 takes this beauty home...... 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Now take me home for $175...... This is practically giving it away.......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a great deal on a great combination.


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

can u pm me with pictures. how long is the tank?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

The tank is 36 inches (3 feet) wide.

Here's a picture of a 22g long that I have. It will look the same:



As for the stand....Stuart...put the diaper down and go take that photo!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Tank is 36x12x12 . Says it in the title


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of the stand, tank, and light......





































My apologies for the poor quality pics. The stand is much nicer looking in person.

Thanks for looking !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Gosh!! I really wish I have room for this tank!! really nice and rare(?) tank.. It would be a very nice apisto/shrimp tank...(drooling)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.... Still available.....


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I dont have much money could you possibly take 100? id first have to figure if it would even fit in my house


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jona31 said:


> I dont have much money could you possibly take 100? id first have to figure if it would even fit in my house


I sent you a PM. Unfortunately $100 is not nearly enough....

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: 22 Gal Tank (36X12X12), Furniture Quality Stand, AC50 HOB, plus now only ...*

Now willing to let go for $150 .......... OMG! The landscaping stones were sold many weeks ago (and therefore not listed in the FS items).


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

sick deal !it would make an awesome home for my shrimp... wish i had the space for it=(


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: 22 Gal Tank (36X12X12), Furniture Quality Stand, AC50 HOB, plus now only ...*

This set-up is finally pending P/U..... Only upon the OP's wife's approval . good karma... Good Karma... GOOD KARMA!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This setup is pending P/U on January 29th.....   

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

